# I have $65 fido dollars and need a new phone-thoughts?



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi there,

I currently have a fido account that is not locked into a contract.
I get 200 minutes( $33 a month) ~ but hardly use more than 30 minutes a month.
This pattern will change this fall as we want our daughter to check in with us on her way home from school.
(first year with no daycare after school)

I want to get a new phone with bluetooth and a camera that will work with my mac.

I want to give my kid my old phone and get myself a new phone.
Since I have 65 fido dollars in my account I thought perhaps I should sign another contract with fido.

They have a talk and share plan.

We use very few minutes a month.
My current phone is a siemens M55 which is enough for my kid.

So, I was hoping someone had some thoughts on what I could do. I was looking at the pebble- seemed average/ok.

Should I bail on fido and go to another provider?

I have been reading the howard forum, but haven't really gleaned an answer.
I also enjoyed this thread...
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=43196&highlight=cell+phone

I am hoping to spend under 70 a month on a plan for two phones.

Thanks for any help
Cheers,
Ottawaman


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

If I were to buy a new phone now with Fido, it would probably be the SE Z520a. I have the Z600 for about 1 1/2 years & it works very well with my Mac; the camera is crappy but I didn't want it for the camera & I think it's improved with the Z520a, which is also quad band. For me the main functionality of the phone is bluetooth & good RF performance - this has both.

Having said that, Fido seems to have really expanded its offerings of BT phones. I've owned several Motorolas - they can be hit or miss so check the reviews for RF performance. I've had outstanding models & terrible ones. I've never liked the Motorola UI and the text is not as good as T9 but if these things aren't that important to you, a good Motorola model will suit you fine.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Most sharing plans--and I checked that it holds true for Fido--have unlimited talk time between plan members. 

So you and your kid can call each other all you want and not have that eat into your minutes. You could probably get away with the cheapest sharing plan, though keep in mind that any calls you kid makes that is NOT to you counts on your minutes. 

With System Access Fees et al., it comes out to $50/month for 150 weekday/evening minutes, unlimited weekends, unlimited calls between you and your kid.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,
she will not be calling anyone often.
I figure 57$ with tax, I'm just not sure if staying with fido for 65 fido dollars is the best option.
The don't have many phones.
On the other hand, 
i already have 1 of their phones.

Thanks


----------

